
We're changing our name (back) to StackOverflow - RKoutnik
https://blog.stackexchange.com/2015/09/were-changing-our-name-back-to-stack-overflow/
======
PlzSnow
OK here goes, slightly OT. The name StackExchange is hands-down the worst name
I have encountered for a Top100 website.

It is absurdly bad.

I remember them discussing it on the StackOverflow podcast. What were they
thinking? It is a mainstream QA website. Call it something like Popzoozle or
QuizQ or Anserr or something... but StackExchange???? Have you ever in your
life heard a non-techie person say "wow I love StackExchange"??? The branding
has _zero_ impact.

------
draw_down
They're changing the name, OK. But I can't figure out what this person is
trying to say about what the company is now. The "diagrams" don't really help

------
pm24601
O.k. whatever.

